# Test Prop Conversion (Pics)



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

By: Luckydog

Items you will need to purchase. I would recommend 2 gallons of Distilled water, 2 cheap cloth painter’s HATS as you see in the picture (not masks), a bottle of HEET for every 5 carts of Synovex, and a couple of jars, and rubber bands/paper clips, and a funnel, 5C Kit plus an entire box of Synovex.


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #1*

You must take the Synovex pellets out of the carts. Each does of 8 pellets contains 200mg Test. Prop. and 20mg Estradiol. A key works good for stripping them out quickly. Just run it down the open channels with the cart over a jar.






This is a picture of the entire contents of 5 carts of Synovex:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #2*

You must now take the bottle of HEET, open it up and add all but 50ml to the Synovex pellets saving the 50ml for later use. You need to leave the solution for at least 1 hour, stirring it every 10-15 minutes or so. You also need to cover the solution so that the methanol doesn’t evaporate. This will separate the prop. and Estradiol from the binders and fillers. A glass stirring rod is helpful for stirring and crushing the dissolving pellets. Make sure everything is dissolved. (Clear glass works better to see if the pellets are dissolved) Be careful with the HEET as it is toxic when ingested or inhaled at low doses such as 10-15ml having caused blindness in adults, and doses as low as 100mL have caused death.*


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #3*

The next step is to take scissor and get the top part of the hat free from the others. You can cut it out with scissors, but I found that if you cut up the back of the hat, break one of the threads stitching that part together that the entire circle top part will come off easily and then you can pull the broken threads off the piece.






As you can see, there’s the top off in one piece, and I got bored and a little creative with the bill:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #4*

Now make a filter with 1 of the painters caps and a jar. You can put it over the top with a rubber band or do as I did and use paperclips to hold more of it inside. (Otherwise solution with your precious test. will sieve up the filter/hat and run outside and down your jar). You don’t want to lose any solution here!! You then pour the solution several times through the filter to get out all of the binders/fillers. You then take the left over 50ml of HEET and pour it through the filter cloth to make sure to wash out any left over Test. into your solution below to make sure it doesn’t get wasted.


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #5*

Pour the little bottle of Estrogen Solubilizer from Dazed‘s kit into your solution. Let this sit for 1 hour exactly. The liquid should be/remain clear (meaning no particles) but it should be an opaque white color.*


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #6*

Now here is where I change things from the other methods. They tell you to pour 500mL of distilled water into your solution and let it set for 15 minutes until it looks filterable (clumpy). This will give you more of a powder to be finally filtered out while the better method is to make Test. Prop. crystals. See the Estrogen is now soluble in water and stays with it, while the prop. becomes a crystalline structure when the water is added. So to make the crystals I made a simple contraption which would allow the 500mL of water to drip in over a period of 45min to 1 hour. As shown in the picture, I took an Oatmeal top, cut out a small square, and put an 18g needle through a cottage cheese container and set that on top of the Oatmeal lid to hold it. I then filled it with 500mL of water and it produced a nice steady drip of water. You can also use pop bottles and just puncture a small hole. You can actually see the Test. Prop. crystallize as the water hits the solution. While the water was dripping, I also put my contraption in the fridge to increase the crystal yield and size as the cold helps with growth.*

Here is a view from the top of the lid with a hole cut out and the cottage cheese container with the pin in the bottom.


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #7*

Now filter your clumpy looking liquid. The clumpy white stuff is your Test. Prop. so that is the important part. My recommendation is to take the Painters Cap, paperclip it to the edges of your jar making a concave filter in the middle. Notice there are many paper clips around the back, securing it while only 2 paper clips by the pour spout. This allows for support of my filter, and at the same time allows me to take off those two paper clips and pour out the clean solution below which is the estrogen/water/HEET mixture while still holding the filter to the back of the jar with my other hand.*
Note: Below is a pic of the solutions and my filter.






This is a very important step!! You want to filter your original solution with the prop. solution several times to make sure you get all of the crystals, and then you want to filter your test. prop. crystals with at least a gallon to a gallon and a half of distilled water to wash away the estrogen!!! Since it is soluble in water you are now washing away the estrogen and HEET so you have pure Test. Prop powder/crystals. The more filtering the better.

This pic. is of the Test. Prop. crystal yield after I have filtered it extensively.


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #8*

THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT STEP OF THE WHOLE PROCESS!!!
The powder must be completely dry before you mix it with your oil. I recommend taking the powder, putting it in a baking pan as shown below and putting it in your oven and baking it at 170o F (75 C) for at least 3 hours while taking it out every 20 or 30 minutes to chop it up and break up any clumps. I found it was easiest to use a razor blade plus it was fun b/c I felt like I was cutting up crack or something. The bottom picture it what it should look like when it is COMPLETELY dry and cut 

*WET*





*
DRY*






On a Piece of Paper:
(Make sure to scrape the filter (cap top) with the razor blade when the powder is dry to get all the crystals that have imbedded themselves into the cloth. There is a big part of the yield there)


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #9*

After the powder is dry, pour it into the Amber colored bottle of Oil and shake for a minute or two to dissolve the powder. If it was completely dried, it should be well dispersed. Then take the cap off the bottle and put it in the microwave for 30 seconds of so and (put cap back on) and shake it up and that should completely clear the solution.
*
Step #10*

The final step is to attach the whatman filter to the included 18G needle, and insert it into one of the sterile vials. Then screw the 10CC Syringe to the whatman filter and remove the plunger from the back and pour 10cc of oil into the syringe, replace the plunger and filter into your sterile vial. It is important to continually nuke the amber vial of oil so that it is hot and you have to have a towel to hold it because it will make a huge difference in the filtering. By back loading the syringe it is easier to filter your prop and not lose any oil, because by removing the syringe every time the pressure in the bottle pushed the oil in the whatman out the top and wasted a good cc or 2 of oil throughout the process. But when back loading it, you will have to slightly remove the syringe from the whatman filter to pull the plunger out of the back so that the pressure isn’t too great or forcing oil out the back of the filter. (I hope that makes sense).


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Final Product*

And That’s All Folks!!! Your Final Product should look something as beautiful as this:


----------

